# Calcium



## BunnieO (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a friend who also has Hashimotos. She's been encouraging me to get my calcium levels tested. She apparently had a parathyroid tumor which caused her calcium levels to go through the roof. Is this common in Hashimotos patients?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I could easily say, "Go get an ultrasound of your abdomen," just on the offchance you might have gallstones that need to be removed.

Concurrent hyperparathyroidism and Hashimoto's is not rare, but far from common. Just because you have Hashimoto's does not mean you are a sitting duck for hyperparathyroidism.

95% of all people with hyperparathyroidism will demonstrate symptoms. Sometimes the symptoms are really obvious, like kidney stones, frequent headaches, fatigue, and depression. Sometimes the symptoms are not so obvious, like high blood pressure and the inability to concentrate. If you have symptoms, you are almost guaranteed to feel remarkably better once the parathyroid tumor has been removed. But then these symptoms are also symptoms for hundreds, if not thousands, of other diseases.

BTW - this is a 16 minute procedure.

But to put yourself at ease, most endocrinologists run [at LEAST annually] a Metabolic Panel which usually consists of a test for calcium. So take a look at your last labs if you want reassurance.


----------

